# problem with yahoo messenger



## elranas (Sep 8, 2011)

I was trying to contact any other department trough e-mail, phone number or service with no success, and I would appreciate if somebody can help solve the following issue:
The yahoo messenger show's green available on my HTC device while on the website (Messenger Ping Box) it show's no avaliable, why?
I don't have any problem if i'm loged in from my PC...


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi elranas,

As this problem is with your HTC phone, thread has been moved to that area oft he forum. Hopefully someone can assist you in this matter there.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Check the settings associated with your account.

I don't use Yahoo messenger but I know other IM programs like WLM, have account settings that limit you only being logged in to one device at a time.

also check, client(application) settings that hide your online status.

What messenger program are you using?

Is it this one? Yahoo!® Messenger for Android™

Even if not check the android market to see if other applications work.


----------

